# My Pics



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Trying to load some photos which are not working....hmmm...be back shortly


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Another one I just finished


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oooh too cool!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice work! And as always, very nice horse..


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow, he looks like a freisain!..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I am not sure that my Mom appreciates all the drool on her keyboard. Absolutely beautiful. Can I have him, he would make a great match for John.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

thank you guys. I spent my entire afternoon trying to figure out photoshop


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

hey! i love your pics!! Cobalt is so pretty!! i would so love to make some pics useing him! check out my wed site for a few examples and contact info! it would be free of course! he's so pretty i HAD to ask! ^^


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

also! my web site is TwilightArabians.weebly.com lol!!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> hey! i love your pics!! Cobalt is so pretty!! i would so love to make some pics useing him! check out my wed site for a few examples and contact info! it would be free of course! he's so pretty i HAD to ask! ^^


I would LOVE for you to do something with Cobalt  if you take a look at my signature it will guide you to Cobalt's website. LOADS of photos there


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow he is beautiful! 
You are so lucky to have such a handsome horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you, i don't he realizes how cute he is, or maybe he does :lol: either he manipulates me and suckers everyone else :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

wow I just re-read my post, that was really bad english. I missed a couple words in that sentence  here it goes again 

-> Thank you, I don't think he realizes how cute he is, or maybe he does :lol: either way he manipulates me and suckers everyone else :lol:

That's what taking some percocet and tylenol 3's will do to yea:-|


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW! Those pics are absolutely amazing! Cobalt is so georgous!


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Those photos are fantastic quality, and it doesn't hurt that your horse is absolutely beautiful. How long have you been taking pictures?  The first one looks like it should be framed on a wall.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Lori1983 said:


> Those photos are fantastic quality, and it doesn't hurt that your horse is absolutely beautiful. How long have you been taking pictures? The first one looks like it should be framed on a wall.


I've been taking photos ever since I remember but I am all self taught.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*New project*

Here is one I finished this morning  I really like this one.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> wow I just re-read my post, that was really bad english. I missed a couple words in that sentence  here it goes again
> 
> -> Thank you, I don't think he realizes how cute he is, or maybe he does :lol: either way he manipulates me and suckers everyone else :lol:
> 
> That's what taking some percocet and tylenol 3's will do to yea:-|


****, I'm naturally really picky about grammar and such when I read, so when I read things that are missing words or something is misspelled, I read it exactly like it's written, so I was having a hard time picking apart that sentence. hahaha

very pretty pictures!!


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

Also, I can't pm you CacheDawnTaxes, but I was viewing another thread you posted in titled "what do you think?" and your response "I don't know what you were expecting... you post pictures of a dirty, heavily pregnant horse in a pasture..." and it made me laugh.

Wow, I'm editing this for the second time.

I didn't want to cause drama in that thread, I just thought the way you worded it was hilarious.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Do you do photography?


----------



## Rusty is 2 cooll 4 u (Feb 16, 2009)

he is cute!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

bumble said:


> Also, I can't pm you CacheDawnTaxes, but I was viewing another thread you posted in titled "what do you think?" and your response "I don't know what you were expecting... you post pictures of a dirty, heavily pregnant horse in a pasture..." and it made me laugh.
> 
> Wow, I'm editing this for the second time.
> 
> I didn't want to cause drama in that thread, I just thought the way you worded it was hilarious.


You need to send me a friend request, then you will be able to send me pm's  
As for that message, it wasn't actually meant to be rude :lol: but sometimes you gotta be blunt to make a point  

Make sure you send your friend request.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Not sure I'm 100% happy with this one but I guess it more or less worked out.


----------

